# Which air purifier for pets is best?



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Something not too expensive but works effectively. I already ordered a Dyson vacuum cleaner with HEPA filter. Still need a air purifier. I've googled up some air purifiers and they're over £200. Any that's below £100 but reliable? I prefer something that's not too big as well.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi again Ninja - thought you were going to get a goldfish - it would save you all the stress over pee and poop now wouldn't it?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

have you ever noticed the posts we call them out on are completely ignored? hi ninja *sarcastically waves*


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Hi again Ninja - thought you were going to get a goldfish - it would save you all the stress over pee and poop now wouldn't it?


You're calling me ninja? Why thank you. I have learnt a bit of martial arts when I was young, but no one's ever called me a ninja or samurai before. And wtf are you talking about, gold fishes? Are you trying to say I'm a pedo? My culture calls old men who target young women Gold Fish.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I use one of these air globes:

fresh air globe | eBay

and put tap-a-drop in it, but what's it for? If it's to cover any smell from your rabbit, it wont magically get rid of everything and make your house smell like a pefume factory. And rabbits if cleaned out properly don't really smell, the litterbox can, but if you empty it every day or so you shouldn't have a problem. All small animals have a certain smell about them, go into anywhere that keeps them and it's instantly recognizable as a 'rodent place'. All animals have some sort of smell so you won't get rid of every trace though whatever you use. In fact the only animal I have had (and I've had a _lot_), that was pretty much totally odor free is a chinchilla. Oh and a hoover won't really get rid of smells unless you suck the bedding up so it isn't there in the first place!


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I use one of these air globes:
> 
> fresh air globe | eBay
> 
> and put tap-a-drop in it, but what's it for? If it's to cover any smell from your rabbit, it wont magically get rid of everything and make your house smell like a pefume factory. And rabbits if cleaned out properly don't really smell, the litterbox can, but if you empty it every day or so you shouldn't have a problem. All small animals have a certain smell about them, go into anywhere that keeps them and it's instantly recognizable as a 'rodent place'. All animals have some sort of smell so you won't get rid of every trace though whatever you use. In fact the only animal I have had (and I've had a _lot_), that was pretty much totally odor free is a chinchilla. Oh and a hoover won't really get rid of smells unless you suck the bedding up so it isn't there in the first place!


Do you have trouble reading? This thread is about purchasing a air purifier for pet hair and dander. Air purifiers are not meant to remove odours, and my rabbit does NOT smell. I have never complained about any smells. It's the rabbit hair and dander floating in the air, affecting my resperatory system that's the issue here. I need a air purifier that's able to suck up the hair and dander. Please research what a pet air purifier does before commenting on my thread.


----------



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

denla said:


> Do you have trouble reading? This thread is about purchasing a air purifier for pet hair and dander. Air purifiers are not meant to remove odours, and my rabbit does NOT smell. I have never complained about any smells. It's the rabbit hair and dander floating in the air, affecting my resperatory system that's the issue here. I need a air purifier that's able to suck up the hair and dander. Please research what a pet air purifier does before commenting on my thread.


Wow way to be unnecessarily rude to someone who was trying to help :rolleyes5: they aren't illiterate just because they misread or misunderstood your thread

I think you should stop posting here now and go to your other forum with "grown up" rabbit owners


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

denla said:


> Do you have trouble reading? This thread is about purchasing a air purifier for pet hair and dander. Air purifiers are not meant to remove odours, and my rabbit does NOT smell. I have never complained about any smells. It's the rabbit hair and dander floating in the air, affecting my resperatory system that's the issue here. I need a air purifier that's able to suck up the hair and dander. Please research what a pet air purifier does before commenting on my thread.


Good lord no wonder other members think your just trolling. Your asked for an 'air purifer'. That is what I gave you a link to.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purifier-Ioniser-Humidifier-Colour-Changing/dp/B004K9E724

*Fresh Air Globe Purifier Ioniser & Humidifier Colour Changing LED Ligh*

It is an air purifer. It cleans the air, sucks in dust and things floating in the atmosphere. It also makes the room smell nice so yes they do remove smells. I didn't know there was other 'air purifiers' other than that, and I certainly don't have trouble reading thank you. I might have misunderstood what you were asking for but there is no need to be rude about it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wobbles...I would like you to meet the troll, Troll...I am introducing you to your rather verbose apprentice Wobbles.


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Good lord no wonder other members think your just trolling. Your asked for an 'air purifer'. That is what I gave you a link to.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purifier-Ioniser-Humidifier-Colour-Changing/dp/B004K9E724
> 
> ...


My apologies. You pointed me to a suitable product but because you high-lighting it removing smells I thought it's just some fragrant.

I also found these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trendy-Ioni...3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1349735283&sr=1-3-catcorr

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heaven-Fresh-HF-100-Purifier/dp/B0027MCFKW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

The one you referred to seems to be known as noisy. I plan to switch it on during the night and don't want a loud air purifier keeping me from sleeping. The second link is a baby product so maybe it's not strong enough? I am making the effort to keep my rabbit, its cage, and my house clean but without a decent air purifier there's bound to be pet hair and danders floating in the air.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Wobbles...I would like you to meet the troll, Troll...I am introducing you to your rather verbose apprentice Wobbles.


You have just taught me a new word, I had no idea what verbose was and had to look it up!!



denla said:


> My apologies. You pointed me to a suitable product but because you high-lighting it removing smells I thought it's just some fragrant.
> 
> I also found these.
> 
> ...


okay crossed wires. They do work well at removing dust/particles from the air, but I wouldn't be able to have one on during the night, as they do make a bit of a noise, like a fan or dehumidifyer does. If the hair is making you itch or sneeze, a quieter option might be some Piriton from the chemist!


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> okay crossed wires. They do work well at removing dust/particles from the air, but I wouldn't be able to have one on during the night, as they do make a bit of a noise, like a fan or dehumidifyer does. If the hair is making you itch or sneeze, a quieter option might be some Piriton from the chemist!


I'm asthmatic and the micro hair, pollens, and danders in the air is making me cough like I'm dying from cancer. Already checked with GP and no I'm not really dying. Decided to buy Heaven Fresh HF 200 Ionic Air Purifier [Baby Product]: Amazon.co.uk: Baby because it claims to make no noise at all. Low power consumption and seems to make a slight difference. I'm living in a area with lots of smokers so this should also make breathing easier for both me and my rabbit.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am thinking that an indoor rabbit may not be the pet for you. Asthma is a nasty thing to control, and triggers are best avoided to avoid serious episodes - you don't want to end up in hospital.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Also having a rabbit in a smokey area (with or without a purifier) isn't a great idea. Unfortunately I have seen what happens when small animals are kept in a smokey environment.

If you can't get the people around you to stop smoking inside then it might be best for your rabbit to move outside.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

If the rabbit hair is affecting you in the house, then maybe putting it outside would be a better option as its not a confined space for any hair. 

But can rabbits (and any animal for that matter) really get damage from smoking like people can? Would they have a shorter lifespan like their owners? I don't smoke, I'm just curious.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Some bunnies can have serious respiratory issues, which even changes in temperature can aggravate - and yes, they are very susceptible to toxins in the atmosphere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> If the rabbit hair is affecting you in the house, then maybe putting it outside would be a better option as its not a confined space for any hair.
> 
> *But can rabbits (and any animal for that matter) really get damage from smoking like people can? Would they have a shorter lifespan like their owners? I don't smoke, I'm just curious*.


Yes very much so, same as a child in a smokers house.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

denla said:


> Do you have trouble reading? This thread is about purchasing a air purifier for pet hair and dander. Air purifiers are not meant to remove odours, and my rabbit does NOT smell. I have never complained about any smells. It's the rabbit hair and dander floating in the air, affecting my resperatory system that's the issue here. I need a air purifier that's able to suck up the hair and dander. Please research what a pet air purifier does before commenting on my thread.


You should be grateful than anyone has taken the time and effort to look up a product for you and post it on here. It would be appreciated if you could find some manners before posting and not be so rude to people who are trying to assist.



Wobbles said:


> Good lord no wonder other members think your just trolling. Your asked for an 'air purifer'. That is what I gave you a link to.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purifier-Ioniser-Humidifier-Colour-Changing/dp/B004K9E724
> 
> ...


So it would seem the OP is the one who has trouble reading then.



denla said:


> My apologies. *You pointed me to a suitable product but because you high-lighting it removing smells I thought it's just some fragrant.*I also found these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trendy-Ioni...3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1349735283&sr=1-3-catcorr
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should try reading the whole post before commenting.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yes very much so, same as a child in a smokers house.


Wow well that I never knew. My late gran used to have a labrador and she used to smoke. I didn't like being in the room with the smell and smoke, but I never thought it could be affecting the dog as well.


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Also having a rabbit in a smokey area (with or without a purifier) isn't a great idea. Unfortunately I have seen what happens when small animals are kept in a smokey environment.
> 
> If you can't get the people around you to stop smoking inside then it might be best for your rabbit to move outside.


I said I *live in a area full of smokers*, not that I smoke or someone else inside my house smokes. Almost everyone in the neighbourhood and the next several blocks smokes. Facing my garden is a petrol station. 100 yards from that is a factory. Opposite of my house is a car park. Fumes all over the place outside. It's better to have bun inside with a air purifier than outside. My air purifier will be with me soon.

Is it just me or does meadow hay have a lot more dust than timothy hay? I also find after meadow hay has been in the cage for a while it gets a bit moist. Doesn't happen to timothy hay.

Another dose of Beechams to relieve my coughing before sleeping tonight. 

Rabbit's chewing my duvet.  Maybe it's yummy?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck Denla with your air purifier - I hope it does the trick - for you and your bun.


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Bun's fallen in love with my air purifier. When I switch it on he does that drop down to side relaxed position movement and stays like that enjoying the breeze of fresh air. His head still moves so he's not tranced. After I switch it off he sits back up looking pissed off lol. I'm still coughing a bit but rarely now, and able to sleep through the night without coughing at all.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

That's great you've stopped the hair affecting you Denla. Being a hay fever sufferer, I know how uncomfortable it is to be coughing, itchy and sneezing a lot. Glad you've found something to control it. I never put mine low enough to see how the rabbits react to it. One of mine rarely relaxes enough to flop down though. What's your bunny's name and type?


----------

